# WOC-Neo Sci Fi, Solar Field, Future Earth



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 14, 2008)

Any WOC decided what you will be buying from the Neo Sci Fi, Solar Field, Future Earth collection?  What are your opinions of the colors for WOC?  I am thinking about Sci-Fi-Delity lipstick, X-Rocks blush, and maybe 2 of the eyeshadows.  Would really love to see the collection in person but, that won't happen.


----------



## Face2Mac (May 14, 2008)

I will probably get Magnetic Fields, Evening Aura, Time&Space e/s, Astral l/s and Pink Grapefruit. I am excited because it is so many veluxe pearls and nude colors before all the other bright colors collections come out.


----------



## makeba (May 14, 2008)

i think i am leaning towards the neo sci fi collection. the items that interest me are 80% and beaurre lipliners, astral and sci fi delity lipsticks.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 14, 2008)

I'm an NC35 and so far I'm planning on getting Electro l/s (i hope this will work on me), Sci-Fi-delity l/s, Pink Grapefruit l/g and Spaced Out blush....I may change my mind though based on the swatches.


----------



## aziajs (May 14, 2008)

This is a hard one because I haven't seen that many skin swatches.  With bolder colors it's easier to imagine what a color looks like even though it's swatched on paper.  With neutrals and fleshtones it's really hard to imagine what they look like on the skin or lips.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 14, 2008)

I already have expensive pink but I all I want is Electro (if it suits my NC35 skin) and the volcanic ash exfoliator.


----------



## neeshie (May 14, 2008)

All I want is the volacanic ash exfoliator and maybe X Rocks Blush.
I think I read somewhere that X rocks looks like Flirt and Tease and Sweet as Cocoa had a baby, and I'm super excited to see it in real life cos these were my first two blushes!


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 14, 2008)

Everything looks good to me. I'm so confused, I don't know one collection from the other.


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 14, 2008)

The volcanic ash exfoliator, both blushes, Solar Riche Bronzer and Pleasureseeker l/s but its contingent upon swatches..


----------



## Nelly711 (May 14, 2008)

I plan on getting the following:

Astral Lipstick
Pleasureseeker Lipstick
Sunsonic Lipstick
Supreme Lipglass
Naked Space Lipglass
Soft & Slow Lipglass
Evening Aura Eyeshadow
Femme Fi Eyeshadow


----------



## redecouverte (May 14, 2008)

after all these new collections, i am revisiting my wishlist and i am definitely passing o future earth as well as neo sci-fi.I have too many browns eyeshadowas and i haven't seen any swatches yet.
i think i might get the solar riche bronzer if it is different from refined deeper bronze


----------



## dominichulinda (May 14, 2008)

volcano exfoliator ... back2mac for 3 e/s


----------



## sofabean (May 14, 2008)

i think i'm only really interested in the neo sci fi collection

lipsticks i want:
Sunsonic White gold (frost)
Pleasureseeker Creamy peach (glaze)
Sci-fi-delity Burnt red with gold pearlized pigments (frost)

eyeshadows:
Evening Aura Frosty golden peach (veluxe pearl)

and i also want all the lipglasses and nail polishes


----------



## damsel (May 15, 2008)

i'm thinking about getting:
pleasureseeker l/s (creamy peach) _if it shows up on my lips_
evening aura (frosty golden peach) _provided it shows up peach & not beige_
black ore s/b (rich black with gold pearlized pigments) _if fallout is not a maj. problem_

all-in-all i'm looking forward to these collection. i love earthy colors, so i'm sure i'll end up finding something.


----------



## Raysa (May 15, 2008)

I like so far:
Sci-Fi Delity and Astral l/s's
Pink Grapefruit and Soft & slow l/g's
Magnetic Fields and Expensive Pink e/s's
X-Rocks


----------



## neezer (May 15, 2008)

*lipglosses
- Naked Space
- Soft and Slow
- Supreme  

Lipsticks (probably get them all) but for now:
Electro
Astral

Eyeshadows:
Evening Aura
Magnetic Fields

Blush
Spaced Out

Solar bits
SCATTER RAYS

and i actually already ordered the bronzer so we will see how that works out....
*


----------



## brownsuga lady (May 15, 2008)

I'm excited to get Pink Grapefruit l/g

Everything else I'll have to see when it comes out. I'm going to have to be very selective of what I get from each collection. Can't go crazy because I'm going on a caribbean cruise in August and need to save my extra cash.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I'm excited to get Pink Grapefruit l/g

Everything else I'll have to see when it comes out. I'm going to have to be very selective of what I get from each collection. Can't go crazy because I'm going on a caribbean cruise in August and need to save my extra cash._

 

I love pink grapefruit l/g ..I actually have it and I need a new one, because its almost gone :/


----------



## MsCocoa (May 17, 2008)

I'm only considering pink grapefruit, I just have to see how it looks on.


----------



## spectrolite (May 18, 2008)

I really wanted to get at least a few things from these collections but I have to think about budgeting for upcoming collections especially Cult of Cherry! I will definitely purchase the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator though. I might give in and get one of the shadows too.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redecouverte* 

 
_after all these new collections, i am revisiting my wishlist and i am definitely passing o future earth as well as neo sci-fi.I have too many browns eyeshadowas and i haven't seen any swatches yet.
i think i might get the solar riche bronzer if it is different from refined deeper bronze_

 
I doubt you're going to want either of the bronzers - they will likely be too light as is the case (for me, NW45) every summer...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 18, 2008)

I really want Black Ore, and the two blushes - perhaps two shadows but no more than that.  I wonder how the blushes will look on deeper skintones....


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 18, 2008)

I want:

Evening Aura e/s
Femme Fi e/s
Spaced Out blush
Volcanic Ash

I would get the Pink Grapefruit but it looks too orangey.  If turns out its more pink, then I will purchase it.

I'm gonna have to check out the Solar Bits in person before deciding on what to do.


----------



## neezer (May 18, 2008)

i broke down and got one of the ones from eBay...the Bronzer should be here tomorrow if my time is right..then i will show u how it looks


----------



## MisaMayah (May 19, 2008)

I wanna get: 
Pleasureseeker
Naked Space
Pink Grapefruit
Magnetic Fields

Maybe on of the bronzers but I need to see if they show up on my skintone


----------



## AfricanaEyes (May 19, 2008)

I'm really eyein' Neo Sci Fi and swooning over most of the products. Especially that yellow fingernail polish (random, I know but it's so pretty). I kinda hope I don't like anything so I can save money. Ha! Doubt that will happen....


----------



## redecouverte (May 19, 2008)

i am actually over neo sci-fi! i was looking forward to it and when they started announcing all these new upcoming collections, i was astonished!!  
i am saving my pennies for the xmas collection
even the solar riche bronzer looks too sheer...i need to see swatches anyway


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 19, 2008)

Electro l/s orange one
Pink grapefruit l/g

maybe X-rocks or whatever that is called blush


----------



## christineeee_ (May 19, 2008)

naked space l/g
pleasure seeker l/s
refined golden bronzer
expensive pink e/s

i'm passing on the other e/s because i already have so many browns/neutrals


----------



## neezer (May 20, 2008)

oh yeah so i got my stuff if you havent been to the product swatches thread its in there ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and gentlemen if there are any lol


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 20, 2008)

I wonder is Solar Rich can be used as a blush...


----------



## dominichulinda (May 20, 2008)

I added swatches of pink grapefruit l/g


----------



## elmo1026 (May 20, 2008)

I know I never get into collection a lot i usually only get 1 or 2 pieces from each collection. But this time I got 4 pieces of the collection almost got 5 pieces.


Expensive Pink (E/S)
Pleasureseeker (L/S)
Pink Grapefruit (E/S)
Naked Space (L/G)
***SunSonic (L/S)*** I am still thinking about this one


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 21, 2008)

I don't know yet... I'm NW45... I will just have to see in person the colors... Unless someone around my shade swatches them... I always have to see in person.


----------



## jilliandanica (May 21, 2008)

I picked up:
Pink Grapefruit
Sci-fi-delity
Magnetic Fields
Black Ore

I was considering one of the blushes and bronzers but I've become a NARS blush/bronzer addict so I'd rather save up for more NARS.


----------



## damsel (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i'm thinking about getting:
pleasureseeker l/s (creamy peach) if it shows up on my lips
evening aura (frosty golden peach) provided it shows up peach & not beige
black ore s/b (rich black with gold pearlized pigments) if fallout is not a maj. problem_

 
i did end up getting everything that i initially wanted + magnetic fields


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 22, 2008)

This collection is like the love child between Moonbathe and N-Collection.  It has very many wearable colors so beware.

I got:
Magnetic Fields
Evening Aura
Pink Grapefruit
Sci-Fi-Delity


----------



## brownsuga lady (May 22, 2008)

I picked up a few things:

Pink Grapefruit l/g (gonna get a backup of this)
Summerfruit creamstick liner (i'll be getting a back up of this too)
Time & Space e/s
Black Ore solar bits

I also picked up Vanilla pigment while I was there. Been wanting that one for a while.


----------



## Kaycee37 (May 22, 2008)

I purchased:
Pink grapefruit/lg...love this may get another one!
Supreme/lg...love this..but is this a repromote??
Black Ore/Solar bits
Neon 8/Nail polish...thought it would look great on woc skin
Phosphur/Nail polish....pretty shocking but thought it would look great on woc.

The eyeshadows were just okay and I'm going to crush the heck out of my solar bit to try to avoid eyeshadow all over my face


----------



## tmdblue (May 23, 2008)

I plan on getting:

Pink Grapefruit (and a backup) it's a beautiful summer color
Sci-Fidelity

Maybe X-Rocks as I have yet to swatch it


----------



## lsperry (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_This collection is like the love child between Moonbathe and N-Collection.  It has very many wearable colors so beware.

I got:
Magnetic Fields
Evening Aura
Pink Grapefruit
Sci-Fi-Delity_

 
Add X-rocks and this is exactly what I got....If I want anything else from this collection, I'll wait for it to show up in a CCO. With MAC launching so many collections, I have a feeling a lot will get shipped off to the CCOs.

I already have expensive pink es and soft and slow lg (Smoke Signals)


----------



## redecouverte (May 23, 2008)

i am patiently waiting for my stuff: i ended up ordering 
x-rocks
pink grapefruit
expensive pink
and sci-fi delity lipstick


----------



## Starry (May 23, 2008)

I picked up:

Magnetic Fields - I can wait to line my bottom lashes with this. 
Time and Space 
Pink Grapefruit

Both of the blushes  - Spaced out is actually really pretty on WOC (NC45 for ref) I layered them today, X Rocks under Spaced out. Loved it. 

Black Ore 
BronzeScape

The orange and yellow nailpolish. 

I really like this collection. I usually don't go for such warm colors but these worked for me.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 23, 2008)

I posted swatches of the Bare Minerals shadows I have from their safari and animal collections in the swatch thread. They seem very close to Neo Sci Fi and Solar Field. Just thought I tell ya in case any of you have the BE collections. =)


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 23, 2008)

I finally saw this collection today and was not that excited. I did pick up Magnetic Fields and Time & Space Shadow. I only spent $29.68 and I was so happy. More money for the next collection.


----------



## jilliandanica (May 23, 2008)

I need a backup of Pink Grapefruit l/s...it's a lot prettier than I imagined! 

I love it on it's own, over Soft Pout (which has been compared to Pleasureseeker), over Sci-Fi-Delity and over Pink d'Lush slimshine! Possibilities are endless! Definitely a must have for WOC.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 25, 2008)

can anytone compare x-rock to a perm. ?? thanks


----------



## cocodivatime (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_I purchased:
Pink grapefruit/lg...love this may get another one!
*Supreme/lg...love this..but is this a repromote??*
Black Ore/Solar bits
Neon 8/Nail polish...thought it would look great on woc skin
Phosphur/Nail polish....pretty shocking but thought it would look great on woc.

The eyeshadows were just okay and I'm going to crush the heck out of my solar bit to try to avoid eyeshadow all over my face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad someone else asked that.  I was thinking the same thing and asked a MA and he didnt know.  There was a supreme lipglass that was out a few years ago and was discontinued.  
I love love that color.  I hope its the same one.  I'll buy a ton of them to stock up.

Someone please post if they have info about it


----------



## zuiahiah99 (May 25, 2008)

If anyone bought bonus beat, do you think it and naked space are about the same?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_can anytone compare x-rock to a perm. ?? thanks_

 
I haven't seen it in person, but having seen the swatches, I can't think of anything.  I bet Spaced Out is similar to Foolish Me (d/c) and from swatches it also looks similar to Fluerry but X-Rocks seems pretty unique, especially because of the duochrome finish.  It looks to be in the same color family as Fab , Flirt & Tease, and Plum Foolery.  Maybe you could play around with those for a dupe?  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Starry (May 26, 2008)

I am sorry, I do not have a swatch but X Rocks is also very similar to Nars Lovejoy.


----------



## crystrill (May 26, 2008)

I did a swatch of X-rocks. I'll get better pictures up a little later.

http://specktra.net/f217/mac-neo-sci...ml#post1138664

I got...

Lipsticks:
-Astral
-Sci-fi-delity
-Electro (my favorite one! might buy back up! of all colors, orange looks good on me!)

Lipglass:
-Pink Grapefruit
-Soft & Slow
-Supreme

Solar Bits 
-Bronzescape
-Black Ore

Blush
-x rocks

Nail Polish
-Neon 8

I love this collection. I keep telling everyone how it was MADE FOR ME! It's funny because I made a list of things I wanted, like I always do, and went to the store. I really wasn't expecting to LOVE LOVE LOVE the collection, but from the pictures and swatches knew I wanted a few colors. Even looking at them at first glance didn't do it for me. But when I tried everything ON? OMG I fell in love. If I was nuts, and I am, I would buy back ups of all the lipsticks and lipglasses. I'm definitely getting an Electro back up because it's orange, and when will I ever find another good orange? The other colors I'm sure will have dupes sooner or later.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 29, 2008)

Any one else get any Neo Sci Fi goodies?


----------



## d n d (May 29, 2008)

I went and looked at the Neo Sci Fi Collection today.  I had in mind that I was going to buy Time and Space e/s, Magnetic Fields e/s, and Supreme lipglass.  Well I only got Time and Space e/s and Magnetic Fields and I think  they are the Shiznit!!!  I put them on together and I love them...they are summer must haves.  Time and Space is like a low key version of Woodwinked which I like because Woodwinked is a little too frosty for me.  Magnetic Fields is the perfect compliment to Time and Space and the two colors blend excellently. 

I passed on Supreme lipglass because in person it reminded me of Corset lipglas from Antiquitease or Factory Made.  I was expecting something a little different but I may go look again.  I also will have to get another look at Pink Grapefruit...it looked pretty, but I'm not sure it's the color for me.

Anyways, I never buy backups because I know I usually never use up a whole product,  but I may have to get back ups of these shadows.


----------



## lsperry (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaycee37* 

 
_I purchased:
Supreme/lg...love this..but is this a repromote??_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_I'm glad someone else asked that.  I was thinking the same thing and asked a MA and he didnt know.  There was a supreme lipglass that was out a few years ago and was discontinued.  
I love love that color.  I hope its the same one.  I'll buy a ton of them to stock up.

Someone please post if they have info about it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There is a Supreme lipglass on the macproductgallery.com website’s gallery. It doesn’t say if the picture is from a previous collection or was part of the perm line. Take a look at it.

Also, there is a Pro longwear Supreme - Plum chocolate with pearl (Frost) – launched with the Diana Ross Icon collection.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 30, 2008)

I only bought:

Time & Space e/s

Solar bits in Black Ore & Bronzescape

And B2M  for Electro l/s

I ordered VSE, pink grapefruit l/g on the MAC site.

I might get the other shadows later, not too sure yet as they haven't fully convinced me.


----------



## bluebird08 (May 30, 2008)

I got Expensive Pink, Magnetic Fields and Time & Space e/s...I am thinking of going back for one of the highlights. I like this collection better than the last few...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 30, 2008)

I got both Spaced Out and X-Rocks, Electro l/s, Magnetic Field and Time & Space.


----------



## d n d (May 30, 2008)

Do the blush (s) compliment darker tones?  I didn't get to look at those yet.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 30, 2008)

I think they do.  They aren't chock full of color, it's the finish that's really great with these, so I would layer them over something else.  I was skeptical about Spaced Out at first, but I think it was just the harsh lighting in one part of the store because it looked fine in another light.


----------



## d n d (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I think they do. They aren't chock full of color, it's the finish that's really great with these, so I would layer them over something else. I was skeptical about Spaced Out at first, but I think it was just the harsh lighting in one part of the store because it looked fine in another light._

 

I wasn't sure...they look a little metallic.  I bet they do look wonderful paired with some other blushes.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## neezer (May 30, 2008)

i have everything except 3 of the Solar bits and X Rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






and i cannot bang with this Electro..unless i find a good lip pencil to balance it out...i was thinking maybe Vino or Beet


----------



## neezer (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zuiahiah99* 

 
_If anyone bought bonus beat, do you think it and naked space are about the same?_

 
I have both...Naked Space is a little more orange brown than Bonus Beat...BB is more nude like. i will swatch it for you if you like


----------



## d n d (May 30, 2008)

Okay...someone please describe Supreme lipglass for me.  I didn't get a chance to put it on my lips yet cause I was rushed for time.  On my hand it didn't look like much.  Someone prove me wrong so I can buy it


----------



## Kaycee37 (May 30, 2008)

The more I think about it...Supreme l/g is probably from the Diana Ross collection...get it supremes!!!


----------



## aziajs (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Okay...someone please describe Supreme lipglass for me.  I didn't get a chance to put it on my lips yet cause I was rushed for time.  On my hand it didn't look like much.  Someone prove me wrong so I can buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
One of the MAs described it as Oh Baby but 10x better.  It is REALLY pretty when you put it on the lips.  It is a beautiful brown pearl but as soon as you press your lips together and blend it you have a glitter bomb.  Yuck.  I am still torn on this one but since I bought it I am going to make it work.


----------



## neezer (May 30, 2008)

i like supreme looks good on Astral


----------



## d n d (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_One of the MAs described it as Oh Baby but 10x better. It is REALLY pretty when you put it on the lips. It is a beautiful brown pearl but as soon as you press your lips together and blend it you have a glitter bomb. Yuck. I am still torn on this one but since I bought it I am going to make it work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's exactly what I was afraid of.  I thought it was going to be a pretty caramel-brown shade to compliment the shadows but all I noticed was a lot of shimmer.  I already have Factory Made, I may just make it work.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_i have everything except 3 of the Solar bits and X Rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and i cannot bang with this Electro..unless i find a good lip pencil to balance it out...i was thinking maybe Vino or Beet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't think it needs a liner.  I had this same concern yesterday, but it works without one, plus any liner would alter the color.


----------



## aziajs (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I don't think it needs a liner.  I had this same concern yesterday, but it works without one, plus any liner would alter the color._

 
I tried it without the liner and looked nuts.  It's just tooo orange.  I added Portside liner and it added depth to the color and made it more wearable.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I did a swatch of X-rocks. I'll get better pictures up a little later.

http://specktra.net/f217/mac-neo-sci...ml#post1138664


I'm definitely getting an Electro back up because it's orange, and when will I ever find another good orange? The other colors I'm sure will have dupes sooner or later._

 
I think someone swatched the Electro and found that it's identical to Morange l/s I think it's a pro color.

HTH


----------



## zuiahiah99 (May 31, 2008)

That would be great, thanks!


----------



## zuiahiah99 (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_I have both...Naked Space is a little more orange brown than Bonus Beat...BB is more nude like. i will swatch it for you if you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! that would be great


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 4, 2008)

So I received my order and I love expensive pink and X-rocks.
I returned sci-fi-delity and pink grapefruit and had them exchanged for magnetic field and spaced out....I am loving more this collection than i expected


----------



## lilhenna (Jun 5, 2008)

Oooohhhh. I bought Electro today. Lined with Red Enriched C/L, it looks hot! Color goes (outside to in): red to a Rozz Revival color to orange.

Looks lovely. NC40s, fear not! Buy Electro!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilhenna* 

 
_Oooohhhh. I bought Electro today. Lined with Red Enriched C/L, it looks hot! Color goes (outside to in): red to a Rozz Revival color to orange.

Looks lovely. NC40s, fear not! Buy Electro!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sounds hot.


----------



## lilhenna (Jun 5, 2008)

It is, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I'm just now venuring into bright colors. If I can do it, those who are more comfortable with brights will rock this combination. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even the MA was visibly surprised as to how good it looked. I really recommend it.

Much Love,


----------



## lilhenna (Jun 6, 2008)

Sci-fi-delity on NC 42; lined with Softwood C/L.


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2008)

Well this collection launched last thursday in the UK. I came home with
-Spaced out powder blush (love) and X-rocks 
-Pleasureseeker and sci fi delity lipsticks
-Soft and slow lipglass (already have pink grapefruit from holliday collection)
-magnetic feilds, evening aura, femme fi and time and space eyeshadows.

I was too scared to try electro so i didn't try it. I got black ore solar bits.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Jun 11, 2008)

Just bought Sci-Fi-delity l/s and I must say its cute on its own but i used steppin out dazzleglass over it and wow, summer hotness! lined w/spice NC45


----------



## nunu (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_can anytone compare x-rock to a perm. ?? thanks_

 
It's not a perm but my MA thought it is similar to a blusher that came out in the moonbathe collection


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 16, 2008)

These collections were released today here in Australia. Initially I wasn't going to get anything but... the Pro store was in the area I was shopping in so I had to take a look lolz...I ended up with Plasma Blue nail polish and Black Ore Solar Bits. For some reason the exfoliator isn't launched until next week so I will be picking that up then. I think I showed a lot of restraint quite frankly


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_It's not a perm but my MA thought it is similar to a blusher that came out in the moonbathe collection_

 
Afterdusk?  I have both, not similar.


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Afterdusk? I have both, not similar._

 
I don't have anything from the moonbathe collection but maybe otherwordly?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I don't have anything from the moonbathe collection but maybe otherwordly?



_

 
Otherwordly was the gold one.  She probably meant Afterdusk.  I just don't personally see the similarities.


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 16, 2008)

I have to say that I ended up buying more than i expected and i love all the goodies! Finally Electro was available online and i rushed to place my order!


----------



## captodometer (Oct 3, 2008)

I finally got my hands on Electro and it absolutely doesn't work for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was disturbingly loud, and I was shocked: I'm NC50 with yellow-orange undertones and pigmented lips. I wear orange e/s, blush, or gloss all the time and it pretty much looks neutral: not the case with this one!

Did any of the darker ladies here have issues with this lipstick? I know that it generally got good reviews here and elsewhere.


----------



## amber_j (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm also NC50 and Electro looked absolutely awful on me! It was quite a frightening shade. Maybe if I was doing an _homage_ to Grace Jones it would look OK, but quite frankly I thought I'd scare small children if I walked out of the shop wearing that... lol... So I passed on it and got Pink Grapefruit l/g instead, which was perfect for the summer.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_I finally got my hands on Electro and it absolutely doesn't work for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was disturbingly loud, and I was shocked: I'm NC50 with yellow-orange undertones and pigmented lips. I wear orange e/s, blush, or gloss all the time and it pretty much looks neutral: not the case with this one!

Did any of the darker ladies here have issues with this lipstick? I know that it generally got good reviews here and elsewhere._

 
I think you have to tone it down with a dark red lipliner.  I think one of the MAs at my counter used Brick.  She topped it with Pink Grapefruit.  It was very pretty.


----------



## amber_j (Oct 4, 2008)

^^^ Ah, I didn't think of that. Great tip!


----------



## crystrill (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, I use it with Pink Grapefruit on top. I LOVE IT!!! I wore it at work today with one of the 3D  lipglasses.


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Mar 25, 2009)

Sooo late on the uptake but I can't explain my love for this collection now!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When this came out I had pretty much a non-existent MAC fund, and when this came out I decided against neo sci-fi and got solar bits in bronzescape and black ore instead. But nowthat this is coming to cco's, I'm proud to say I in LOVE. So far I have x-rocks, expensive pink, magnetic fields, soft & slow, electro, sci-fi delity, and I want more!! Most of the rest of the collection I already have dupes for, so hopefully that will help this rampage lol.

Oh, and I have to say electro is gonna be a fave! I'm wearing it right now with apex 3D glass, so pretty, especially in the sun!


----------

